# lidé poukazovali na astronomické náklady na šampionát



## Odriski

(...) from this previous thread
ale víte, co znamená věta: *lidé poukazovali na astronomické náklady na šampionát ??*


----------



## vianie

Odriski, that means that they (the Brazilians) spent too much money for the organizing of the championship and that the people were suggestive of it.


----------



## Odriski

vianie said:


> Odriski, that means that they (the Brazilians) spent too much money for the organizing of the championship and that the people were suggestive of it.


Thank you, now understood


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Odriski,

Slovesná vazba: *"poukazovat na koho/co/něco (4. p.)"
*
- Význam: vyjadřovat svůj nesouhlas/svoji nespokojenost s něčím*;* zdůrazňovat (závažnost) něčeho (tj. nějakého problému)*;* být nespokojen(-ý) s něčím*;* nelíbit se někomu něco*;* nezamlouvat se někomu něco*;* nesouhlasit s něčím etc.

- Možné varianty překladu: 
a) *Lidem se nelíbily vynaložené náklady na šampionát. *(upraveno dle upozornění uživatele risa2000)
b) *Lidé byli nespokojeni s vynaloženými náklady na šampionát*.
c) *Lidé nesouhlasili s vynaloženými náklady na šampionát.
*d) *Lidé vyjadřovali svoji nespokojenost*/*svůj nesouhlas s vynaloženými náklady na šampionát*.

Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=poukazovat&Hledej=Hledej (poukazovat)

Dále, adjektivum "*astronomické*" - ve spojení s penězi (finance, finančnictví) => znamená "velmi drahé, velice nákladné" (např. "astronomická částka")

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ještě dodatek, i když tomu asi rozumíte.
Astronomie je věda, která se zabývá jevy za hranicemi zemské atmosféry. Prostě vesmírem.
Takže když je zde použito slovo "astronomický", má to symbolizovat něco obrovského, něco mimo běžná měřítka, jelikož vesmír je pro nás na Zemi něco obrovského, dalekého, nepředstavitelného.


----------

